# Can't send out P. Helferi - Really sorry - Have horrible luc



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Jul 2008)

Hi there,
Sorry I've messed some of you around but I can't send out the P. helferi. I had like the worst experience ever. Just moved to Cambridge and once I filled up the tank I realized everyone of my CPDs/galaxy rasboras were dead, and then the next day when I came home I noticed 3 massive gouges/scratches in the glass. I had to empty the whole thing asap. I couldn't afford to pay for the consequences if things went wrong... I had no method to support the fish, or send them, or take them to a fish shop    I had to do the unthinkable. I won't be able to use the fish tank again either so about Â£300 worth of stuff just gone.
I had just consolidated everything to my 60cm tank, moved from Portsmouth to Salisbury, made a hood and put in my lights and totally re-scaped it.

I really really feel like giving up. I am soooo gutted and soooo upset.

Oh and to top it off I can only sneak internet for like 5 minutes here and there so can't even catch up with you guys/read about how well everyone elses tanks are.


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Jul 2008)

Oh mate that sucks! It's a real shame about the fish etc, i know how hard it can hit you.

With regards to the broken tank, is it completely shot? it's really easy to replace glass, i know Matt has done it loads of times and i've done a few perspex ones.

Try and look at it as a chance to rescape and learn from your mistakes then this time you can have another go at it and miss out all the things that when wrong last time


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jul 2008)

so sorry about that Lisa, are hte scratches deep then?


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jul 2008)

Hard luck Lisa, like Dan said might be worth seeing if you can replace the glass panel, and then get things back on track, since you have all the equipment already  We can then all join in and donate some plants to get you back on track


----------



## ulster exile (9 Jul 2008)

Poor you!  Sorry to hear you're having troubles mate, but you can't give up - I really enjoyed reading your journal and hope to read it again.

Once you get set up again (and you will!) let us know - I'll be more than happy to send you a plant package from my tanks.

In the meantime, I'll keep an eye out for a bargain 60cm for you on any of the forums I frequent.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Jul 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> Sorry I've messed some of you around but I can't send out the P. helferi. I had like the worst experience ever. Just moved to Cambridge and once I filled up the tank I realized everyone of my CPDs/galaxy rasboras were dead, and then the next day when I came home I noticed 3 massive gouges/scratches in the glass. I had to empty the whole thing asap. I couldn't afford to pay for the consequences if things went wrong... I had no method to support the fish, or send them, or take them to a fish shop    I had to do the unthinkable. I won't be able to use the fish tank again either so about Â£300 worth of stuff just gone.
> I had just consolidated everything to my 60cm tank, moved from Portsmouth to Salisbury, made a hood and put in my lights and totally re-scaped it.
> 
> ...




Which panel is damaged on the tank Lisa? we might be able to repair it by replacing it... This is not as hard as it seems. And Id be happy to help you if you need it.


----------



## TDI-line (9 Jul 2008)

Sorry to hear this Lisa.

Hope your luck picks up.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Jul 2008)

Hey Guys,
Thanks muchly for the lovely messages and offers, it's really nice as I've been really lonely lately (no internet/relationship break-up/moving to Cambridge) and really stressed from moving and life stuff.

The scratches are on the front panel but little bits of glass have come out too. I have no idea how someone could have done it by accident, its tempered glass! Regards replacing the one panel I am not sure if it is possible as it has a fluval plastic bottom brace holding all panels in and is siliconed on... Thanks for all the offer of help though!

What I may do is take a leaf of Graemes book and set up a little tank, one I can use my lighting rig on. I think it would make more sense in terms of ease of moving, w/cs and stuff. Maybe just buy a 3L bag of AS and a few fish, and maybe some donations to ukaps for plants and stuff. I'm pretty skint though, which is sooooo frustrating.

Dan - Yeah I'm trying to see the positive side, but the fish killing was the worst thing. I had no clove oil or anything, no transport to a fish shop, no fish bags to send them and the only other option would be keeping them in a 25l water bottle with no heater for 6 days and after everything they had been through already with moving them twice I just didn't think it was fair.
I would like to try some bororas maculatas now though, I think my lfs calls them strawberry rasboras though.

On the positive side I now have internet so you will be bored to death of me soon, lol. It cost Â£16 for 8.5 weeks so making the most of it!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jul 2008)

Lisa good to see you a little more cheerfull, when you get the tank let me know and I will send you some more plants, you probably got the last lot as the tank broke such a shame! Good luck with everything and keep smiling


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Jul 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> The scratches are on the front panel but little bits of glass have come out too. I have no idea how someone could have done it by accident, its tempered glass! Regards replacing the one panel I am not sure if it is possible as it has a fluval plastic bottom brace holding all panels in and is siliconed on... Thanks for all the offer of help though!



We would have to unstick the braces to get to anything.. its not impossible!  We would have to cut the silicon out anyway, this isnt as hard as you might think... and sticking it back in again is a piece of cake.

Anyway, if you feel like giving it a try, PM me and we'll try to sort something out  Ive built a few tanks now so pretty confident on what Im doing.  Up to you


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Jul 2008)

Paulo - Cheers mate! Yeah I know ironic eh?

Matt - That would be ace cheers, I may take you up on the offer as the tank is just such a nice size. Either that or build a new one which i hear is not too much more work and cheap. You aren't too far from me either.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Jul 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Matt - That would be ace cheers, I may take you up on the offer as the tank is just such a nice size. Either that or build a new one which i hear is not too much more work and cheap. You aren't too far from me either.



we just need to price up the glass really for the side. Maybe we can make it into a little UKaps meetup


----------



## John Starkey (9 Jul 2008)

HI lisa,so sorry to read  about all your agro you have had a rough time latley,strange that you have moved to cambridge because my wife and i will be there on thursday 10th just for a day out if you want to meet for a coffee just call me,if i can help in anyway to get you set up again you only have to ask really i dont mind helping,take care john


----------



## nickyc (10 Jul 2008)

Hi Lisa - that all sounds so awful!!  Glad you're a bit happier now.  Is the move to Cambridge a permanent one?  I drive through on my way to my mums fairly often [she would say not often enough   ] so I could see what I've got to help set you up again.  

Best wishes,

Nicky


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the replies  

Nickyc - nah I'm just up here for 8 more weeks, its a summer thing.

Well guys looks like I'll be sorted, Dan Crawford is a star and is sorting me out with a tank Sunday. Also stones/wood/some plants... So yeah big thank you to him and big thanks to everyone for the lovely messages.

If anyone could send some plants (especially mid-background ones) that would be really really cool. Dans hopefully going to help with scaping and stuff so would be awesome to have plants when he comes. So if there is anyone who wouldn't mind bunging some cuttings in the post earlyish tomorrow that would be really really awesome. I can pay with paypal to cover postage or make a donation to UKAPS.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Jul 2008)

wicked  we cant have our Lisa in destress!!!

Ill see what I have Lisa on my next prunings and PM you.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Jul 2008)

Aw, cheers Matt


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Jul 2008)

i have just gave a load a moss away, i might have some micrantherum micranthemoides in a few week if you can wait?


----------



## Ejack (10 Jul 2008)

Man, 

I love you guys, 

Reading this post not only mader me feel really gutted for poor Lisa, but so happy that alot of you are helping her out to get her scape back and running.

The generosity and helpfulness of people on these forums is quite amazing. So many people willing to give without taking. Its just good to see in this day and age if you know what i mean.

Look forward to seeing pics of yor new scape Lisa, i'd offer some plants but just got started myself   

Good Luck with it all.


----------



## nickyc (10 Jul 2008)

Ejack said:
			
		

> Man,
> 
> I love you guys,



Lol!  Yeah... I know what you mean.  Not a bad bunch


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Jul 2008)

Cheers Aaron that might go in nicely as the tank is 60x30x30  

I know I love this forum for that. When I'm up and running and life isn't so sh... I'll be able to return the favour.


----------



## ulster exile (10 Jul 2008)

Ok, let me know if you want any of the following mate:

Ludwigia glandulosa
hygrophilia angustifolia (may get a tad large in your tank though  )
hygrophilia corymbosa (doesn't get too big)
Cryptocoryne wendtii, undulatus or willisii
sagitaria subulata
monosolenium tenerum
small amount ambulia
heteranthera zosterifolia
can probably cut down some of my flame moss too


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Jul 2008)

PM sent

Just tried to buy some AS from AE and had my card declined... Oooooooooops!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jul 2008)

Lisa got some mosses and a few other bits, and if you still want to try some glosso I will send you some more, let me know


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (11 Jul 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> PM sent
> 
> Just tried to buy some AS from AE and had my card declined... Oooooooooops!



awwww I hate that.

Anyone got any AE gift certificate points we could give to Lisa? Get her started again?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Jul 2008)

Its fine Matt, thanks though, I used another card    when one runs out start on another one eh?   

Pm sent to LD


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jul 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> when one runs out start on another one eh?


LOL thats why I got rid of all of mine! too many temptations otherwise!


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Jul 2008)

Glad to see things are picking up for you lisa   Look forwards to seeing the new scape soon!

All the best


----------



## Wayney (12 Jul 2008)

Hi Lisa,
Dont quite know how i missed this thread but 'Blimey' you've had some seriously bad luck  
Glad to hear things are a bit more PEACHY now though and It's superb how many people have offered their help 8) 


Regards
Wayne


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (12 Jul 2008)

Yes I think I owe a massively huge thank you to everyone for their messages of support and stuff.

Will try to get some pics up of the tank by Monday!


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Jul 2008)

Sorry to hear about the bad run of things Lisa.  I can always spare you some plants mate.  Have some nice little Echinodorus 'Oriental' among other things and various stem plants if you want any.  You'll soon be back up and running and this will be but a nasty little blip.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (13 Jul 2008)

Thanks! I did go to MA in Fareham using the old c/c and bought a few plants.

Tank is set-up and looks awesome - cheers Dan for all the help and stuff. This man knows his stuff! Also thanks to Chrisi for the plants.

Now can't get CO2 to work - yaaaay. I have only put on one 36w light and slightly overdosed excel. I have asked about it in another thread though.


----------

